# Project Car



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, I bought a 240sx 90, stock ka24e, I was wondering what I should put into it, I don't care much to make it a drifter, I want it to more of be fast.

I'm 17, work full time, and got money saved away.

For the moment, I'm looking for anything from 500 - 1,000$

It's got a megaflow exhust and cold air intake.

Just need to get it running after that, I'd like to mod it.

And suggestions for what I should get for it to help out with power would be greatful IE downpipes, headers, ect ect...


Thanks, Alex...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

as for mods, it should go brakes/suspension/power. i didn't do this, and i really regret not taking it in these steps. it may not seem like it would be fun, but being able to take corners a lot faster than someone with a more powerful car makes you feel good lol. plus you need thoughs to handle the added power.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, I know what your talking about my friend has the same car everything the same but I got my spoiler on and his don't, and his car rattles like shit when he gets to like 80+ and turns like a boat...

on a another note, what kind of brakes should I go for, like the whole break and the calipers and what not?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yea, i would get some 300zx brakes since they will be cheaper than a big brake kit.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Would they fit on a 240sx? like with the caliper?

What about suspension? Should I get damper springs new shocks and what not?

Or is there a certian kit I should buy?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you use the calipers and rotors from a Z, heres a really good write up on the brake swap: The Definitive 300ZX Brake Swap!


as for suspension, i would get coilovers. you have a lot more adjustment ranges to choose from unlike a spring and shock combo. you can find a decent set starting at about $800.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Alex523 said:


> It's got a megaflow exhust and cold air intake.


Is the exhaust piping 2.5" or still the 2" OEM piping. If it's still OEM, replace it with a 2.5" mandrel bent CAT-back custom exhaust system. This mod will give you the "best bang for the buck" performance improvement in the mid to higher RPMs.


----------



## twoztop (Mar 6, 2008)

You could always get a VW, lol i dont belong here.... But i agree with Nismo, i went suspension and brakes first much more fun.


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

My friend tried to sell me his 2001 Jetta for 4k turbo and everything, I turned it down, I'd take a nissan over a VW any day.

The exhust it's self is 2.5, but I was thinking of taking it off and getting the Tanabe Concept G Cat Back Exhaust System.


----------



## twoztop (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats because it was a jetta. Same powerplant as the hatchbacks with more weight. its all about MK1


----------

